# Acer Aspire 3000 Display drivers



## Boogiejack (May 25, 2011)

Hi guys

I've just upgraded my laptop (Acer Aspire 3000) from Windows XP to Windows 7, but my screen resolution still looks big and not clear (1024X768). An attempt to run Windows Aero ran into an error about the WDDM driver being required.

How can I get a driver for my display? System Info:

Processor: AMD Mobile Sempron LV 3100+
Laptop Brand: Acer Aspire 3000
Motherboard: Acer Lugano M
Motherboard Chipset: SiS M760GX + 962
Video Chipset: SiS 330 Integrated Mirage Graphics

Anyone know how I can atleast get a Windows 7 Generic Display Driver?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Have you run Windows Update yet?

Many Vista drivers work with Windows 7


----------



## Boogiejack (May 25, 2011)

Well, I've tried to search, but my searches dont yield any good results. Any suggestions of sites I could try?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> Have you run Windows Update yet?


----------



## Boogiejack (May 25, 2011)

Yes I have tried Windows update but still no suitable graphics driver. I've now changed the display to 1280X768, which looks better but the letters on the screen still look like ink is smudging...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I don't see windows 7 drivers for that card . . you may just be out of luck


----------

